# He Talked in School!!!!!!



## U.P.Kev (Apr 6, 2008)

He did it!! My 6 year old, after nearly a full 2 years of selective mutism talked in school. His teacher called and told us and he has been whispering to the other kids alot also.

We are not making a big deal out of it to embarass him or anything. :banana


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Great job!! I think it's EXTRA wise that you aren't making a big deal of it too!! The more it's just thought of as "normal," the more likely he'll also think of it as that.

So happy for you!


----------



## CoconutHolder (Oct 13, 2007)

YAY! 

That is so exciting and special!

(((HUGS))) to you and your kiddo!


----------



## FairleighCalm (May 20, 2007)

That is awesome. I gotta believe he has a good chance of overcoming it!!


----------



## Lisa (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Kev,

I remember our conversation in the other thread.

I only have one response really: :clap :clap :clap May he whisper and talk a lot!!! :yes


----------



## U.P.Kev (Apr 6, 2008)

Lisa said:


> Hi Kev,
> 
> I remember our conversation in the other thread.
> 
> I only have one response really: :clap :clap :clap May he whisper and talk a lot!!! :yes


A little is fine with me. Thanks all for your support!!!


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

thats fantastic.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

UPKev's son -> :boogie :boogie :boogie 
He gets a never-before given extra happy face along with the three boogies. I will likely never give an award like that again, but he's six so he can have it! :lol.

That is truly wonderful! Now, you might have to watch if he is whispering too much in class! He also might talk somebody's ear off :lol. It's great that you are silently praising him - it gives you encouragement behind the scenes while he knows it's okay!


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

Awesome! That is great to hear.


----------



## U.P.Kev (Apr 6, 2008)

Update. We met with the psychiatrist for another meeting and the teacher. 

Our son had a breakthrough and over the past week has been talking all the time and playing and laughing with kids at school. He has several friends and has really opened up and is very popular at preschool. It seems he just really had decide if the environment was safe.

This has been a long time coming but we are so excited.

I just want to say that under the right circumstances with understanding people around and professionals that work hard progress can be made when young.

Now we are building on positive experiences, so that one bad experience want knock him down.

He has always been the same kid at home, but it is nice to see him give himself permission to be himself in school.

Whew, now the next big challenge will be moving up to Kindergarten next year.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

that's amazing. i am very happy for you.


----------



## Oxius (Jun 9, 2008)

That's great


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

That's great!


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

That's so cool!  But remember don't reward or make a big deal about it cuz he might be scared of that attention in response to him talking. When I was a kid I never talked cuz my teachers always woulda gave me extra attention trying to reinforce it (even though that method doesn't work lol). I didn't talk cuz of comments like "that's great you talked!!! finally!" I also got more depressed if rewarded cuz I felt it was lame to be rewarded for something as basic like talking (even if that's not true I'd still feel it). It'd prolly be best for his teacher to act as though nothing happened. Have you read torey hayden's books? Many of the kids had selective mutism, though from abuse and not SA. Anywho, I think it says in those books it's also good not to make a big deal when the child does talk. That's great tho. I hope he keeps it up!


----------



## U.P.Kev (Apr 6, 2008)

carry said:


> That's so cool!  But remember don't reward or make a big deal about it cuz he might be scared of that attention in response to him talking. When I was a kid I never talked cuz my teachers always woulda gave me extra attention trying to reinforce it (even though that method doesn't work lol). I didn't talk cuz of comments like "that's great you talked!!! finally!" I also got more depressed if rewarded cuz I felt it was lame to be rewarded for something as basic like talking (even if that's not true I'd still feel it). It'd prolly be best for his teacher to act as though nothing happened. Have you read torey hayden's books? Many of the kids had selective mutism, though from abuse and not SA. Anywho, I think it says in those books it's also good not to make a big deal when the child does talk. That's great tho. I hope he keeps it up!


Your input is appreciated and heard. We haven't been and won't make a big deal either way. It is summer so the next step is setting up some playdates with a couple kids he got pretty close to during the end of the school year. We also are going to frequent the school during the summer as the library is there and just get him more used to the environment and visit his kindergarten to be teacher.

I am expecting some relapse in the fall when he goes to "real," school, but I think he might move through that well. The schools are already on board with us without him knowing. They are much more prepared to deal with SA and Selective Mutism now a days than when I went to school. Progress? I think so. I think as a society we are starting to take all mental disorders more seriously and although we have a way to go we are slowly, very slowly, removing some of the stigma. If this isn't true, please don't disturb my fantasy.


----------



## User (Mar 20, 2004)

Very cool :boogie , it's great to hear about a person getting help at a young age. I definitely believe that a full, relatively pain-free recovery can be made if the problem is identified early and properly treated. I also think it's a good idea that you're not making a big deal out of it.

I'm sure the transition into kindergarten will be easier than the one into preschool. Your son has the positive experiences in preschool and that will give him a lot of confidence.


----------

